# I know you are all excited (Door Dash)



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Shop and pay now at….Sephora? 😂

Good luck dudes


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Now I can buy lipstick to put on a pig…


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

decline


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If they had it packaged I would pick up there, if it paid enough to make walking in to the mall worthwhile.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's gotta be way worse than CVS.

Try finding cough syrup, cough drops or candy, when they've got at least 37 different kinds of each one.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Now I can buy lipstick to put on a pig…


Interesting. There's people who reference themself as a 3rd person, but never as a 3rd animal.

Even Freud would have a tough time with this one.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Interesting. There's people who reference themself as a 3rd person, but never as a 3rd animal.
> 
> Even Freud would have a tough time with this one.


There's only ever been one person that I know of that has actually benefited from the diamond status. And they're using it to pay for school.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> There's only ever been one person that I know of that has actually benefited from the diamond status. And they're using it to pay for school.


@Trafficat ?

Where has he been? Hopefully didn't pull a @Young Kim


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

New2This said:


> @Trafficat ?
> 
> Where has he been? Hopefully didn't pull a @Young Kim


@Trafficat is @miacat


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Interesting. There's people who reference themself as a 3rd person, but never as a 3rd animal.
> 
> Even Freud would have a tough time with this one.


Paging Palin… Paging Sarah Palin… Is she still admiring Russia from her home?

( Lipstick on a Pig🐷 was made somewhat famous during the 2008 election year )


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Paging Palin… Paging Sarah Palin… Is she still admiring Russia from her home?
> 
> ( Lipstick on a Pig🐷 was made somewhat famous during the 2008 election year )


Oh stop you would have done Sarah Palin in a heartbeat. You would use that American flag to tie her down and show her exactly how a bill becomes a law.













Oh wait never mind. That was my dream.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

New2This said:


> @Trafficat ?
> 
> Where has he been? Hopefully didn't pull a @Young Kim


Hasn’t been seen in almost a month!


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

This would be piece of cake for my gf, so I'll only accept them if she's with me at the time otherwise pass.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Oh stop you would have done Sarah Palin in a heartbeat. You would use that American flag to tie her down and show her exactly how a bill becomes a law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a MILF dream?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> a MILF dream?


At that time, Sure.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Wow! That is exciting.
The few times that I’ve done shop and deliver orders it took a long time to find the items. Or the store was out of stock. Oh, and then I have to wait in line to check out. 
and it seems like I’m always behind a customer who’s arguing over a nickel.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> At that time, Sure.


Yeah, she was pretty sexy back in the day.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

New2This said:


> @Trafficat ?
> 
> Where has he been? Hopefully didn't pull a @Young Kim


I've just been lost in the woods for a while. Not murdered yet.



W00dbutcher said:


> @Trafficat is @miacat


Not me!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I've just been lost in the woods for a while. Not murdered yet.
> 
> 
> Not me!


The cats back! 

Welcome back.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I've just been lost in the woods for a while. Not murdered yet.
> 
> 
> Not me!


Welcome back.


----------

